# Join us today



## eduard85

Ahoj,

I am trying to translate he phrase "*Join us today"* into Czech but I'm not sure if the my translation is correct:

*"Přidejte se k nám dnes"*

The text above will be shown as a title on the landing page of a website to invite users to sign up to a service.

Could you please help me out?

Thanks!


----------



## eduard85

What about *Přidejte se k nám ještě dnes*?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi eduard85, the natives aren't answering, so here's my (non-native) offering.
*
Long answer*: the exact nature of what your intended joiners are signing up to isn't clear, but there are at least four commonly used expressions in your context, as shown on this page (cz.123rf.com): _zaregistrujte se již dnes _("register", "sign up"), _připojte se k nám_ ("connect", "join"), _přihlaste se ještě dnes _("apply" "sign up"), _přidejte se k nám_ ("join", "add yourself to"). "Už", "ještě", "již" are optional, they all mean "already", and the difference is stylistic. Adding any one of these makes the statement sound more urgent. 
I don't think there's any real difference in meaning in your context. For example a cosmetics company (here) is looking for agents to sell its products, and it uses "zaregistruj(te) se" ("register", "sign up") and "přidejte se k nám již dnes!" ("Come and be one of us"), so really any of these four are ok. Here (ifleet.cz), fleet managers are invited to sign up for a newsletter, and they say "přihlašte se již dnes". Here (policie.cz) they're inviting people to join a fundraising effort and they say "přidejte se k nám!".

*Short answer*: your version _přidejte se k nám (ještě) dnes_ is ok.


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, eduard85, Přidejte se k nám ještě dnes is ok, you can also tell Zaregistrujte se ještě dnes.


----------

